# 2020 TMC TifSport Bermuda



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/26/20 Cut


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/26/20 Cut


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/26/20 RGS/Green POP


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Front 5/27/20


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/27/20 Front


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/27/20


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

June 2, 2020


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/2/2020


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/2/2020


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/2/2020


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/4/2020 GreenEffect Application


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/8/20


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/24/20 PRG/RGS App


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/24/20 PGR/RGS App


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/24/20 PGR/RGS App


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/24/20


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/24/20


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/10/20


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/10/20


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Lawn a landscaping looks great! What is your current HOC?


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks. 
About 7/8 right now. Just don't have the time to cut more than 1 day a week right now. Thanks again.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

That's looking great. Especially considering the HOC and only once a week mowing. What rate of PGR are you using?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Awesome! I think 7/8 looks great and your lawn is super dense.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

T Nex .25 per gallon. I don't use much. I don't want any discoloration and I only mix 1 gallon at a time. Along all the other good stuff.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Looking good, don't see a lot of tifsport lawns on here. I'm bringing mine up to 3/4 hoc right now.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/26/2020
2 weeks after milo, 1 week after PGR, Humic


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/26/2020


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/26/2020


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/26/2020


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

9/12 Still Waiting To Cut. last cut 8/26/2020


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/10/21


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

24hrs After Green Effect


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/10/21


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/23/21


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/23/21


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Stayed low all year long. 8/31/21


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

9/8/21


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

9/12/21


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

9/19/21


----------

